# Mtd 8/24



## umplamou (Dec 31, 2016)

Purchased our first house in the Spring and the previous owner gave us their old snowblower. It is an MTD Snowflite 8/24 with a Tecumseh engine. I am looking to find the manual for it. There is a red knob that can be put into 4 different positions with a diagram that says closed on the left and opened on the right? Any idea on what it is and how it should be used?

Thank you!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

If that knob is on the engine, it is the choke lever. Closed is to start the motor from a cold start. Open is the operating position once the motor is warm and has plenty of fuel flowing through the carb. The positions in between us to gradually get to open position.


----------

